# What's your late night snack?



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine is currently peanut butter on grainery/wholegrain toast!

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post this, my newness shines through :whistling:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Last night it was God knows how many pints of Guiness, two lagers & a packet of beef jerky. :beer:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Shreddies lately.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

200g cottage cheese and 5g peaut butter... altho that guiness and beef jerky sounds more tempting


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Its ususally 2x wholemeal toast with 6x eggs scrammbled(only 2x yolk) or 50g oats+25g rasins or 2xwholemeal toast + natural peanut butter,and 5 mins before bed casein protein and 2x tablespoons flaxseed oil.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For some reason I've just eaten half a tub of coleslaw :confused1:

I think I meant to get cottage cheese, picked up the wrong tub and couldn't be bothered to change it! :laugh:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gains said:


> I find I always get a massive craving for carbs late at night, and usually if I give in I end up having a load of wholemeal toast either just with olive spread on it, or with natty peanut butter as well.


same here big cravings for carbs at night, i norm end up having a pizza!!!


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

usually a casein shake with 2 tablespoons peanut butter


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

wheaten bread or rice cakes dipped in low fat cream cheese, although last night i was stoned and ate have the biscuit tin


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

gym rat said:


> although last night i was stoned


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

8pm 200g chicken breast usually with a pint of milk

10pm whey and 4 egg whites


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> same here big cravings for carbs at night, i norm end up having a pizza!!!


arghh pizza, or half a box of wheeto's...damn im hungry now and im not on lunch till 1


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

same here, hate the food threads, i cant eat til 1 either, wouldnt mind some dominos pizza now, a gallon of coke, a movie and a big sofa.... fat people have it sooooo easy


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

itraininthedark said:


> same here, hate the food threads, i cant eat til 1 either, wouldnt mind some dominos pizza now, a gallon of coke, a movie and a big sofa.... fat people have it sooooo easy


Mate, i've just gone on the hunt for food and all I could was a fookin oat cake biscuit that looked and tasted like a wooden drinks coaster (not that i've eaten one of them before) aahh


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Protein shake & a bannana!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

was on a four continuous low carb days the other week, i ended up hiding and eating a digestive biscuit i found behind the setee... im not proud of it, but this 5hit happens.. its weird!! as for eaten wooden coasters!! :laugh::laugh: wonder how many carbs in that!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I usually have a protein shake to stop me from doing anything stupid. Also a rice cake helps a bit aswell.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

my late night snack is.....................

minge


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> my late night snack is.....................
> 
> minge


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Must give these rice cakes a try, had them recommended to me by a friend as well. The missus is round at the moment too so it's off to the shops with a big list of healthy sh*t for me


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Half a rump steak....................2 hours later .........the other half! i love waking up at 9


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Must give these rice cakes a try, had them recommended to me by a friend as well
> 
> Tesco do salt & vinigar ones can eat a whole packet:rolleyes:


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

300g cottage cheese , banana and some toast , on a bad day when the sugar craving kicks in , absolutely anything i can find!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> fat people have it sooooo easy


hahahah that actually made me laugh out loud, so blunt but oh so true!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

The Project said:


> Tesco do salt & vinigar ones can eat a whole packet:rolleyes:


OH MY i want, anything salt n vinegar is the best!!

Im finalising my new nutrition plan today and then its off to the supermarket to get all the goodies i need!!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

normally a glass of milk, Then followed by a cup of tea and half the biscuit tub, then think fuk it ive done it now may as well have a magnum ice cream..

God i love ice cream, Might have a change and take up fat building lol

now that could be good to watch all the fatties on stage competing showing how many remotes they can get stuck in strange places......

the biggest fat guy could get ronnie collman stuck in his ****...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

EOD it is cottage cheese and tuna then on alternative nights it is a tablespoon of Peanutbutter followed by 10iu's of Humatrope GH  ...night night


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I normally have 8 scrambled eggs and a cup of coco


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

2 table spoons on pb, and protein shake, ,and atthe moment ive been buying in loads of banana milk shake so been avin that


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

10 o clock toast or crackers with p,b .then protein drink bit of fruit


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

400g of lean mince and 150g brown rice

then 2 scoops of casein


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Whatever is in the fridge.

Last night it was a loaf of bread with humous followed by a protein shake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

my misses normally

.... so yeh either taco or a pint of milk.......

...im serious about the milk but it sounds as dodgey as taco's


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Whatever is in the fridge.
> 
> Last night it was a loaf of bread with humous followed by a protein shake.


Jesus, a full loaf?!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

dieting now so its salmon and green beans


----------



## JimmaChoo (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, I know I'm a bit of a noob but when I get the munchies at night I always have (if im lucky to have in the house) crackers with cottage cheese and then a side of gerkin! mmm:cool:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

A casein shake currently - the MP chocolate one and it's so nice with milk I prefer it to cake, chocolate or anything else that is poor nutritionally, so it's a win win 

It tastes like drinking chocolate and is more cocoa-ish than their whey, and it's nice and thick too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Jesus, a full loaf?!


 What can i say...i get peckish some times:lol:

That said it was a lovely freshly baked olive bread from the local health store not a big bag of white pan:laugh:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

cottage cheese and matzos stonebaked crackers with a glass of milk.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can concur on the tesco salt and vinegar rice cakes

awesome

and have demolished 3 packets with a couple of tubs of cottage cheese...lush

but surely not too clever!


----------

